# Identifying a Buckmark Pistol



## Dissonant (Jul 8, 2013)

I feel stupid even asking this, but I had been looking for a buckmark pistol for quite a while and this one kinda fell into my lap pretty inexpensively.










I'm having some troubles identifying exactly what model this is. Any help you can provide would be much appreciated.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Looks to be Pro Target with a 10.5" barrel


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I had one of those for a while (bought it used), but they were discontinued fairly quickly, so you don't see them very often. It was named the Buckmark Varmint, and there was another very similar one called the Silhouette model. The main differences were a nearly-full-length-of-the-barrel wood forend and a fully adjustable rear sight on the Silhouette. Both should have a (somewhat/slightly) adjustable trigger, but the adjustment screw is a pain to get at (have to go in the top/rear of the action, with a hex wrench, with the slide locked-back) and it doesn't really adjust all that much. 

A search for "Buckmark Varmint" will turn up many photos and a few articles on this pistol. Mine shot very well, but was a bit cumbersome to carry around, especially after I put a scope on it.


EDIT: I was digging around in some of my storage boxes a day or two ago, and I remember seeing a Buckmark manual in amongst the stuff. If you didn't get a factory instruction manual with it, and you'd like one, just send me a Private Message with your mailing address and I'll send it to you, free.


----------

